# New Toy



## Finrod (May 19, 2013)

Ages since I posted anything. Bought myself a new toy. No orchids to shoot at the moment. 

All I need to get now is a decent tripod.


----------



## Finrod (May 19, 2013)

Oops lets try that again.


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2013)

Is this image from Canon Powershot SX50 HS???

Love moonshots btw.


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2013)

nice photo!


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2013)

You bought half the Moon?


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

:rollhappy:

Looks like a pretty good lens!


----------



## Finrod (May 20, 2013)

gonewild said:


> You bought half the Moon?



Can sell you the other half if you like.


----------



## Finrod (May 20, 2013)

Clark said:


> Is this image from Canon Powershot SX50 HS???
> 
> Love moonshots btw.



Good guess. Was going to buy a DSLR but decided to go this way instead. 
With the digital zoom on it gave around 125x. Does a fairly decent job of macros. 

Much better than the L310 I had.


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2013)

Jedi mind tricks....


Happy shooting!


----------



## likespaphs (May 20, 2013)

Finrod said:


> Can sell you he other half if you like.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2013)

Ha! Thanks for the smile guys!


----------



## gonewild (May 20, 2013)

Finrod said:


> Can sell you the other half if you like.



No way, the other half is dark and cold.


----------



## Finrod (May 22, 2013)

gonewild said:


> No way, the other half is dark and cold.



Ok. How about I sell you this.:wink:


----------



## gonewild (May 22, 2013)

Finrod said:


> Ok. How about I sell you this.:wink:



:clap::clap:


----------



## Finrod (May 22, 2013)

Not the greatest but at least it's an orchid.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2013)

probably smells nicer than the dark half of the moon


----------



## Finrod (May 23, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> probably smells nicer than the dark half of the moon



Easier to find space for too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2013)

That shot was without a tripod?! Or did I miss something...

Got me a new toy too, another lens for my Canon - an 18-135 mm zoom that has an effective range of 28.8-216 mm due to the small sensor used in my camera (D40). I've not had a lot of time to play with it yet, but so far it is a blast. Autofocus is a dream, and so quiet you don't even realize it is happening until the image becomes clear.


----------



## Finrod (May 24, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That shot was without a tripod?! Or did I miss something...
> 
> Got me a new toy too, another lens for my Canon - an 18-135 mm zoom that has an effective range of 28.8-216 mm due to the small sensor used in my camera (D40). I've not had a lot of time to play with it yet, but so far it is a blast. Autofocus is a dream, and so quiet you don't even realize it is happening until the image becomes clear.



With a tripod. Just a bit lightweight for the camera. Was going to buy an EOS60D but slightly out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

gonewild said:


> No way, the other half is dark and cold.



and that's where Pink Floyd live.................


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

Finrod said:


> With a tripod. Just a bit lightweight for the camera. Was going to buy an EOS60D but slightly out of my price range at the moment.



Hey Finrod,

Before you buy, carefully research online. The 60D may indeed be a good camera, but you may also be just as happy with an older, obsolete model. Back a few years ago when I was buying a replacement for my original Digital Rebel (2003 model) the D50 was just out. After a careful inspection of the reviews I realized that the D40 was probably just as good, in fact probably better than the twice as expensive D50... so I bought the D40.

Also, beware of the silly marketing around resolution - my old Rebel was only around 4 MP, and the D40 is just over 10 MP, and the D50 at 15 MP, and the D60 is said to be 18 MP... so what. Nowadays EVERY DSLR has double digit MPs so don't worry about getting "more", you are just being sold something that is nearly meaningless. Same with really high ISO settings - meaningless. Marketers are just trying to get you to spend more money.


----------



## Finrod (May 24, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Finrod,
> 
> Before you buy, carefully research online. The 60D may indeed be a good camera, but you may also be just as happy with an older, obsolete model. Back a few years ago when I was buying a replacement for my original Digital Rebel (2003 model) the D50 was just out. After a careful inspection of the reviews I realized that the D40 was probably just as good, in fact probably better than the twice as expensive D50... so I bought the D40.
> 
> Also, beware of the silly marketing around resolution - my old Rebel was only around 4 MP, and the D40 is just over 10 MP, and the D50 at 15 MP, and the D60 is said to be 18 MP... so what. Nowadays EVERY DSLR has double digit MPs so don't worry about getting "more", you are just being sold something that is nearly meaningless. Same with really high ISO settings - meaningless. Marketers are just trying to get you to spend more money.




Thanks for the advice. I know what you mean with all the hype around high resolution.

The SX50 I bought is "only" 12mp but I feel it takes a better picture than the L310 I had previously.

At the time I checked out a sony HX300. Similar zoom and 20mp.
Bought the Cannon instead and am actually quite happy with it.


----------



## Hamlan (Jun 18, 2013)

Well i think you tried to buy moon but you can purchase half...... lol
When i read this thread than i was thinking that it must be some interesting thing but you proved me wrong.


----------

